# Winter Depths



## Aidan Kirkpatrick (Nov 8, 2021)

How deep do fish normally go when it starts to get into the 30s? Can i still catch catfish smallmouth and crappie when it’s this cold?


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

You can catch crappies through the ice. Smallmouth , especially in rivers , tend to move to deeper wintering holes. If you can find them , you can catch them. But you'll usually have to drag a slow moving bait right in front of their nose.


----------



## justiniwhicker (Dec 17, 2021)

DeathFromAbove said:


> You can catch crappies through the ice. Smallmouth , especially in rivers , tend to move to deeper wintering holes. If you can find them , you can catch them. But you'll usually have to drag a slow moving bait right in front of their nose.


Thats a good idea.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

for smallmouth in small rivers and creeks its all relative, generally a wintering 'hole' is just a area in a river that offers protection during high water periods , I have seen them range anywhere from 4-15 ft deep. And if you find one of these holes , you can expect smallies to return to it year after year assuming the river doesn't change. Drifting a light lure or fly right in front of their face is usually the ticket, but if you get a day or two with warmer temps (i.e. its been 20 but you get a few days of 30) they can start to get relatively active , and will chase slow lures.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Govbarney said:


> for smallmouth in small rivers and creeks its all relative, generally a wintering 'hole' is just a area in a river that offers protection during high water periods , I have seen them range anywhere from 4-15 ft deep. And if you find one of these holes , you can expect smallies to return to it year after year assuming the river doesn't change. Drifting a light lure or fly right in front of their face is usually the ticket, but if you get a day or two with warmer temps (i.e. its been 20 but you get a few days of 30) they can start to get relatively active , and will chase slow lures.


Like a sandbar 👍


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Aidan Kirkpatrick said:


> How deep do fish normally go when it starts to get into the 30s? Can i still catch catfish smallmouth and crappie when it’s this cold?


It seem to me that the depth varies a lot. I like to fish for crappies but I’m not very consistent with the catch rate. I’m starting to think 11ish feet is a good starting place but I’m not very good at it so good luck!


----------

